# Performance - Remapping



## Chrisgd

I'm shortly having an A frame fitted by Tow bars 2 tow bars, with this in mind thinking about having my 2.8 JTD engine remapped so i'm looking for any recommendations for re mapping firms, that do mobile or relatively close to Chester or Wrexham!


Cheers 
Chris


----------



## p-c

Hi
I have an A frame on a Golf convertible, so not a light car. MH is a 2004 plate 2.8 JTD. I cruise on motorways, here and the continent, at the speed limit and have exceeded it quite easily. I have towed over the alpine passes and happily wandered down the back roads in France and Italy.
Whilst I have thought about a remap as yet I have not found a need for it. I would suggest that you try with the A frame and no remap first. That way you may save your money. Fuel savings on a remap is another issue!
Enjoy the freedom of towing your car it makes life much easier. _That should open a can of worms!_
p-c


----------



## steco1958

p-c said:


> _That should open a can of worms!_
> p-c


 :roll:


----------



## Chrisgd

p-c said:


> Hi
> I have an A frame on a Golf convertible, so not a light car. MH is a 2004 plate 2.8 JTD. I cruise on motorways, here and the continent, at the speed limit and have exceeded it quite easily. I have towed over the alpine passes and happily wandered down the back roads in France and Italy.
> Whilst I have thought about a remap as yet I have not found a need for it. I would suggest that you try with the A frame and no remap first. That way you may save your money. Fuel savings on a remap is another issue!
> Enjoy the freedom of towing your car it makes life much easier. _That should open a can of worms!_
> p-c


Thanks for the comments, have to say, I'm already getting a bit fed up with changing up and down when ever I encounter the smallest of hills!!


----------



## Chrisgd

I've had a quote from wow tuning for £299 and a quote from More BHP in Crewe their quote was a lot cheaper at £199, 
Anyone know why such a price difference. 


Cheers
Chris


----------



## sideways

wow power are a franchise and are all over the country they have a good reputation, i have been very happy with mine.


----------



## Zepp

WoW power did mine at one of the motorhome shows very happy with it ( 2.8 JTD )



Paul


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Here's the can of worms.................
In a previous thread the same question was asked, my 2.8jtd ended up with very poor fuel consumption so I had the original mapping re-installed. 8O 

Keith


----------



## Mrplodd

I have a 3 litre (4 tonne MH) thats been re-mapped by WOW tuning(by previous owner) power (BHP) and torque are up by 27% !!! 

Thats nearly 200BHP on tap now. I dont need to change gear very much, evem with Smart cra and trailer behind. I have not done enough miles to give an accurate MPG figure but its looking like about 26 ish (without trailer) .

I would not pay for any re-map as the cost (in my opinion) does not make economic sense. You MAY get better MPG but human nature being what it is if you have got more grunt under the bonnet you are going to use it. Even if you do get better mpg its going to take a LOT of miles to save nearly 300 quid :wink:


----------



## BwB

And... Make sure your clutch is in good order. I forget the number of times I've read people complaining about clutch slip after having more BHP mapped in. If you're towing too that could be doubly important.


----------



## Geofers

I have a device from www.energytuning.co.uk which you can turn on or off with various settings i.e. more BHP, more torque or economy.
I just switch it on (turn the wick up ) when towing our Panda.The van is a 2.2 100bhp Fiat , and copes well towing.


----------



## Mrplodd

BwB

A very good point !!! 

My last MH was a 2.2 that had been re-mapped and I did experience clutch slip once !!! That was when I was at low road speed in a high gear and couldnt be ****ed to change down so just floored it to climb a gradient, the engine torque overcame the clutch and it slipped momentarily :? 

From that point on I ALWAYS changed down in plenty of time and kept the revs around the 1750-2000 mark, never had clutch slip after that.


----------



## Johnwr

*Performax Remapping*

Hi Chris

Just had my van remapped by Paul Archer of the above company very professional excellent service and a great difference in the driving performance. The company web site is www.customremapping.co.uk tel 07521072984.

Regards
Johnwr


----------



## roxie

I fitted a c.r tech tuning box about 80 pounds of fle bay.


----------



## Markt500

Had the Hymer (2.8 JTD)done a couple of months ago through Quantum Tuning. Really pleased with the results - noticeably more torque and no loss off mpg (and no clutch slip). Would recommend...


----------

